# Peaceful colorful fish? Swordtails?



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

I'm trying to find some colorful and peaceful fish to add to my community tank. I just got a betta and... though i didn't see it happen... one of my female emperor tetras is now missing a pupil. i returned the betta to the store. i need peaceful tank mates  i don't mind playful chasing and sparring... but missing eyes is something that doesn't normally grow back. so help me out cause iv been going through online fish indexes and im a bit frazzled. feel free to make suggestions.

My tank has:
2 banjo catfishes
about 12 emperor tetras
3 celebes rainbows
4 black khuli loaches

would swordtails go well with the fish iv got?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

What size tank do you have ? I'd be shocked if a Betta did the eye damage. They rarely do damage to other fish, usually only attack other Bettas. But you could have had the exception. 

Swordtails are peaceful, but they are Livebearers, so only get females if you want to deal with babies.

There are lots of peaceful schooling fish. I love my Harlequin Rasboras. 

Depending on tank size a Pearl Gourami or Dwarf Gourami might be nice if you want a single fish.


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

its a 29 gallon. 

It might not have been the betta. I have kept bettas successfully in a community so i know it can be done. of course they were not kept with emperors. im still considering them at the moment but id like to see some other options. 

i wouldnt mind the swords breeding, i like the look of the males more anyway, though im not sure i can have more than one. what would be a good male to female ratio? could i have just male swordtails?

pearl gourami.... iv been looking at those! i read though that they might go after my fish. how peaceful are pearl gouramis?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Pearl gourami are pretty peaceful but they can get to 4"+ and they are a schooling fish. As most gouramis they tend to hang out at the top of the tank.



FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles said:


> its a 29 gallon.
> 
> It might not have been the betta. I have kept bettas successfully in a community so i know it can be done. of course they were not kept with emperors. im still considering them at the moment but id like to see some other options.
> 
> ...


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

really? pearls are a schooling fish? how many should be in a school? is there a male to female ratio that ought to be observed or will anything do?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My pearl gouramis are definitely NOT schooling fish. They are very peaceful with other fish in the tank, even much smaller ones, but the males can become aggressive to conspecifics when in breeding condition.

I have a trio (1 male/2 females) in a 40 gallon, and there is no room for more in that tank. They were temporarily housed in a 20 gallon, and that was much too small.


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

hmmmm, im working with a 29 gallon. do you think that is too small for a trio? and, more importantly, do you think my Celebes rainbowfish could become food for a pearl? the celebes cant be but less than a cm high, and in between 1" and 2" long.... and what about black khulis? i would probably get a peacock eel if i didn't think that they might looking similar to a large earthworm for the eel.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think the pearl gouramis will eat any of your other fish--they don't even chase the shrimp in my tank. But if you have male in breeding condition, 29 gallons might not be enough room for any other pearl gouramis to get out of his way.


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

okay, so 29 gallons is too small for a trio if iv got a male. can a male be kept by himself or do these fish need to be kept with others of the same species?


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

did some reading and found that they can be kept by themselves. thanks for all the help, i had written pearls off the list earlier cause i thought they might eat some of the tankmates. im seriously considering them now.


----------

